# Nijmegen Marches - Merged Thread



## PViddy

Hi all,

Does anyone have any information on the Nijmegen Marches as it pretains to the CF.  Particularly, how do you apply, who can go ?  Any information pretaining to the March would be greatly appreciated.  Hoepfully this is in the topic forum, if not i am sure the Mods will sort me out   .

Thanks ahead of time folks.

cheers

PV


----------



## Manuel

Though the biggest IML marching event, the Nijmegen marches is not the only one of its kind.
Last year I joined the marching team of the University of the German Armed Forces in the 7th Annual Blossomwalks marching-festival. This took place in Victoria/Vancouver Island, where the Canadian Pacific Fleet is stationed.

A thing I missed were CANADIAN SOLDIERS! DonÃ‚'t you know of this event? Or do NAVY-Soldiers not march and ARMY-Soldiers not travel??
If anyone is interested in doinÃ‚' this march, look at

http://www.walkvictoria.ca/

WeÃ‚'ll be there again. Watch out for the German flag on the horizon   

Cya   
Manuel


----------



## PViddy

I am still looking for any infor on the Nijmegan marches as it pretains to the CF.  How do i go etc.  any info would be appreciated.

thanks

PV


----------



## Korus

Let your chain of command know that you're interested.

In my Brigade, at least, a message was sent down that filtered to all the troops in the unit (but we're also a small unit) for returns of who wanted to go on Nijmegen. A buddy and I said yes, but we're still waiting to be put on a team.

There was also a training requirement stipulated, that you have to march 500km with your team otherwise they will not send you.


----------



## PViddy

Is travel etc. covered by the CF ? assigned to a team locally i assume ?  

PV


----------



## Korus

I think travel costs would be covered by the CF for the CF authorized teams, otherwise my just-graduated-starving-student budget won't be able to cover it..

From what I've been hearing back, the team will be local, formed from 41 brigade members, but nothing has been confirmed to us regarding this team, or us getting on a team, and I'm starting to get concerned, as 500km as a team is a lot of ground to cover, and IMHO a much more difficult task to organize than marching 500km as an individual.. But that's the way the Army works 

Regarding the origional post, I think that would be great to make it out for that, but unfortunatley I'll be starting my final exams at that time   .


----------



## Morten Kviesgaard

I just did the 89th Nijmegen March where I met some fantastic people from Cananda. I think they were from an Ontario based unit and went by the shortname CSRCT or something like that. One of them worked as a radio operator in a school training others.

If anybody has some info on the army contingency from Canada this year - please drop me a line on how to locate some of these people.

Best regards
Lancecorporal Morten Kviesgaard


----------



## Bin-Rat

Well there was a post I read just after reading your's on one of the newsgroups about someone from the Canadian team I guess who was over there for the same thing..
I posted a message about your reference, and hopefully someone will get back to you on here, if not, and you are used to newsgroups check out this news group called can.community.military  if you do a search you'll probably come up with something as well...
Anyhow hopefully someone will get back to you...

Now as per your Unit group, Unfortuneately I don't know CSRCT, the sigs are or would be trained in Kingston, and the training school is CFSCE..
Well hopfully someone will find the post I also made and again get back to you... Good luck...


----------



## BKells

Can someone with access to the DIN copy and paste me CANFORGEN 037 06 -- it pertains to this year's Nijmegan.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Foot

[quote author=CANFORGEN 037 06]
CANFORGEN 037/06 CEFCOM 053/06 031600Z MAR 06
OP NIJMEGEN 2006 - CEFCOM OP O 800 (001/2006)
UNCLASSIFIED
REF: CDS DIRECTIVE 019/06 2214Z FEB 06 
1.	SITUATION  

1.A. THE NIJMEGEN INTERNATIONAL FOUR-DAYS MARCH IS HELD ANNUALLY IN THE NETHERLANDS. THIS 
RIGOROUS AND PRESTIGIOUS EVENT DRAWS APPROX 45,000 MARCHERS FROM 50 COUNTRIES AND IS 
WITNESSED BY OVER 1 MILLION SPECTATORS. CANADA HAS PARTICIPATED SINCE 1952  

1.B. MILITARY ENTRANTS COMPLETE THE FOUR-DAY 160-KM (4 X 40-KM) MARCH IN CADPAT UNIFORM, 
CARRYING A MINIMUM RUCKSACK LOAD OF 10-KG  

1.C. THIS YEAR, THE 90TH NIJMEGEN MARCHES (NM) WILL BE HELD 18 - 21 JUL 06. AS DIRECTED AT REF, THE 
CF WILL PARTICIPATE IN RECOGNITION OF THE SPECIAL RELATIONSHIP EXISTING BETWEEN CANADA AND 
THE NETHERLANDS SINCE THE SECOND WORLD WAR. CF PARTICIPATION WILL BE UNDER THE DIRECTION 
OF CEFCOM  

1.D. THE THEME OF PARTICIPATION IS NATIONAL REPRESENTATION. PARTICIPANTS ARE TO COME FROM 
ACROSS THE BREADTH OF THE CF INCL REPS FROM ACROSS RANKS, TRADES, ENVIRONMENTS AND 
PROVINCES. TEAMS ARE TO BE LARGELY COMPOSED OF FIRST-TIME PARTICIPANTS. IDEALLY, TEAMS 
SHOULD INCLUDE A MAXIMUM OF TWO PERS WHO HAVE PREVIOUSLY PARTICIPATED IN THE NM TO PROVIDE 
FIRST HAND KNOWLEDGE OF THE EVENT. WHILE TEAM MARCH TRG WILL DETERMINE THE SUITABILITY OF 
VOLUNTEERS FOR THE EVENT, NATIONAL REPRESENTATION WILL BE THE OVERRIDING CRITERIA APPLIED 
FOR FINAL SELECTION. COMDS AND GROUP PRINCIPALS ARE REQUESTED TO ENSURE THEIR TEAM(S) 
COMPOSITION REFLECT THIS 
2.	MISSION. THE CF WILL PARTICIPATE IN THE NIJMEGEN MARCHES 
3.	EXECUTION  

3.A. CONCEPT OF OPS  

3.A.(1) CDN PARTICIPATION IN THE NM WILL BE PLANNED AND ORGANIZED AS A CF TRG ACTIVITY UNDER 
THE NAME QUOTE OPERATION NIJMEGEN 2006 UNQUOTE. THE FULL JTF NIJMEGEN 2006 WILL CONSIST OF 
APPROXIMATELY 170 PERSONNEL OF THE REGULAR AND PRIMARY RESERVE FORCE FROM ACROSS THE CF 
ORGANIZED INTO 12 TEAMS OF 11 PERSONNEL EACH, A SMALL NUMBER OF INDEPENDENT MARCHERS, AND 
A SMALL SUPPORT STAFF. THE CONTINGENT MAY BE AUGMENTED BY OTHER MARCHERS FROM RELATED 
ORGANIZATIONS SUCH AS THE RCMP, MP S, SENATOR, LEGION, ETC SUBJECT TO AVAILABILITY OF 
SUFFICIENT AIRLIFT AND BUDGET  

3.A.(2) OP NIJMEGEN WILL BE CONDUCTED IN A MANNER SIMILAR TO ALL CDN OPS. COMDS SHALL ENSURE 
THEIR TEAMS HAVE MET THE TRAINING STANDARD AND ARE OPERATIONALLY READY TO DEPLOY. TEAMS 
SHALL TRAIN AT THEIR OWN EXPENSE. CENTRAL FUNDING WILL BE PROVIDED FOR JTF NIJMEGEN 2006 
PERS FROM THE RESPECTIVE CDN AIRPORT OF EMBARKATION (APOE) TO THE RESPECTIVE CDN AIRPORT 
OF DEBARKATION (APOD). THIS INCLUDES COSTS FOR MARCHER REGISTRATION, RATIONS, QUARTERS AND 
FIELD OPERATION ALLOWANCE (FOA). IT IS EXPECTED THAT A MAXIMUM OF ELEVEN DAYS WILL BE 
REQUIRED AS FOLLOWS:  

3.A.(2)(A) TRAVEL TO NETHERLANDS 1 DAY  

3.A.(2)(B) ORGANIZATION, ADMINISTRATION AND ACCLIMATIZATION 2 DAYS  

3.A.(2)(C) MARCH (OPENING CEREMONIES PLUS 4 DAYS MARCH) 5 DAYS  

3.A.(2)(D) REST (MEDICAL RECOVERIES, REST AND RECUPERATION INCLUDES A MOVE FROM NIJMEGEN TO 
HARSKAMP) 2 DAYS  

3.A.(2)(E) TRAVEL TO CANADA 1 DAY  

3.B. TASKS. RECOGNIZING THE CURRENT HIGH TEMPO OF ACTIVITY WITHIN THE CF, IT IS EMPHASIZED THAT 
THE ALLOCATIONS BELOW ARE DEPENDANT ON THE AVAILABILITY OF PERSONNEL. THESE TENTATIVE TEAM 
ALLOCATIONS ARE BASED ON A BALANCE BETWEEN HISTORICAL PARTICIPATION AND CURRENT 
COMPONENT COMMAND (CC) STRENGTH  

3.B.(1) CMS  

3.B.(1)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS TWO TEAMS  

3.B.(1)(B) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC. NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO OIC SUPPORT (MAJ J.F. STOREY J1 RES 
CFJHQ 613-541-5010 EXTN 4349 OR EMAIL) BY 10 MAR 06  

3.B.(1)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES  

3.B.(2) CLS  

3.B.(2)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS FOUR TEAMS  

3.B.(2)(B) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC. NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO OIC SUPPORT (MAJ J.F. STOREY J1 RES 
CFJHQ 613-541-5010 EXTN 4349 OR EMAIL) BY 10 MAR 06  

3.B.(2)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES  

3.B.(3) CAS  

3.B.(3)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS THREE TEAMS  

3.B.(3)(B) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC. NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO OIC SUPPORT (MAJ J.F. STOREY J1 RES 
CFJHQ 613-541-5010 EXTN 4349 OR EMAIL) BY 10 MAR 06  

3.B.(3)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES  

3.B.(3)(D) PROVIDE CF AIRLIFT (CC-150 PREFERRED) FROM CANADIAN APOE(S) TO LILLE FRANCE AND 
RETURN TO CANADIAN APOD(S). THE FOLLOWING PRELIMINARY AIRLIFT PLAN IS PROVIDED FOR PLANNING 
PURPOSES (READ IN FOUR COLUMNS - ETA/LOCATION/ETD/REMARKS)  

3.B.(3)(E)(I) NA/VICTORIA/14 JUL/EMBARK  

3.B.(3)(E)(II) 14 JUL/EDMONTON/14 JUL/EMBARK  

3.B.(3)(E)(III) 14 JUL/WINNIPEG/14 JUL/EMBARK  

3.B.(3)(E)(IV) 14 JUL/TRENTON/14 JUL/EMBARK  

3.B.(3)(E)(V) 14 JUL/HALIFAX/14 JUL/EMBARK  

3.B.(3)(E)(VI) 15 JUL/LILLE, FRANCE/ALTERNATE EINDHOVEN NL/ DISEMBARK (TBD)  

3.B.(3)(E)(VII) NA/EINDHOVEN/24 JUL/EMBARK  

3.B.(3)(E)(VIII) 24 JUL/HALIFAX/24 JUL/DISEMBARK  

3.B.(3)(E)(IX) 24 JUL/TRENTON/24 JUL/DISEMBARK  

3.B.(3)(E)(X) 24 JUL/WINNIPEG/24 JUL/DISEMBARK  

3.B.(3)(E)(XI) 24 JUL/EDMONTON/24 JUL/DISEMBARK  

3.B.(3)(E)(XII) 24 JUL/VICTORIA/NA/DISEMBARK  

3.B.(4) ADM(HR-MIL)  

3.B.(4)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS ONE TEAM  

3.B.(4)(B) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC. NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO OIC SUPPORT (MAJ J.F. STOREY J1 RES 
CFJHQ 613-541-5010 EXTN 4349 OR EMAIL) BY 10 MAR 06  

3.B.(4)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAM IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES  

3.B.(5) CANOSCOM  

3.B.(5)(A) COORD STRAT AIRLIFT OF PERS FROM APOE TO APOD WITH 1CAD AND CEFCOM  

3.B.(5)(B) CONDUCT MED RECCE/LIAISON WITH CFSU(E)/HNS. QUERIES TO OIC SUPPORT MAJ J.F. STOREY J1 
RES CFJHQ 613-541-5010 EXTN 4349 OR EMAIL  

3.B.(5)(C) PRODUCE MED ESTIMATE AND MED PLAN FOR OP  

3.B.(5)(D) PROVIDE ROLE 1 HSS TO JTF NIJMEGEN AND COORD PROVISION OF ROLE 2 AND 3 HSS THROUGH 
HNS  

3.B.(6) ADM(IM)  

3.B.(6)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS ONE TEAM  

3.B.(6)(B) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC. NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO OIC SUPPORT (MAJ J.F. STOREY J1 RES 
CFJHQ 613-541-5010 EXTN 4349 OR EMAIL) BY 10 MAR 06  

3.B.(6)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAM IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES  

3.B.(7) NATIONAL CAPITAL REGION (NCR)  

3.B.(7)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS ONE TEAM  

3.B.(7)(A)(I) TEAM TO CONSIST OF PERSONNEL FROM THE NCR  

3.B.(7)(A)(II) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC (TEAM LEADER NAME). NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO OIC SUPPORT (MAJ 
J.F. STOREY J1 RES CFJHQ 613-541-5010 EXTN 4349 OR EMAIL) BY 10 MAR 06  

3.B.(7)(A)(III) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAM IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES  

3.B.(7)(B) CA NMR SHAPE  

3.B.(7)(B)(I) PROVIDE LOGISTICAL SUPPORT (TRANSPORT, LAUNDRY, AND COMMS)  

3.B.(8) VCDS  

3.B.(8)(A) REF EMAIL FROM CFSU(OTTAWA) DATED 4 JAN 06, CFSU(O) HAS AGREED TO:  

3.B.(8)(A)(I) ARRANGE TN FOR AND FUND THE OFFICIAL NCR (NDHQ) REPRESENTATIVE TEAM FOR OP 
NIJMEGEN PERSONNEL TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD  

3.C. FOR PLANNING PURPOSES, MILESTONES ARE AS FOLLOWS  

3.C.(1) COMDS/GROUP PRINCIPALS TO NOMINATE POC - 10 MAR 06  

3.C.(2) APPLICATION DEADLINE FOR TEAM NOMINATIONS - 15 MAR 06  

3.C.(3) COMDS/GROUP PRINCIPALS TO ADVISE COMD JTF NIJMEGEN 2006 OF ABILITY TO MEET TEAM ALLOC - 
17 MAR 06  

3.C.(4) COMD JTF NIJMEGEN 2006 ANNOUNCES TEAM ALLOCATIONS - 03 APR 06  

3.C.(5) APPROX START OF TRG PERIOD - 05 APR 06  

3.C.(6) OP NIJMEGEN RECCE - 23 - 30 APR 06  

3.C.(7) TEAM READY DECLARATIONS TO COMD JTF NIJMEGEN 2006 - 15 JUN 06  

3.C.(8) ADV PARTY TRAVEL TO NL - 10 JUL 06  

3.C.(9) OP NIJMEGEN SEND-OFF PARADE AT THE CANADIAN WAR MUSEUM OTTAWA - 12 JUL 06  

3.C.(10) JTF NIJMEGEN 2006 TRAVEL TO NL - 14 JUL 06 (ARRIVES AM 15 JUL 06)  

3.C.(11) A SPONSOR HAS PROPOSED FUNDING A VISIT TO VIMY RIDGE BY THE CONTINGENT. SHOULD THIS 
MATERIALIZE, THIS VISIT WOULD OCCUR ON ARRIVAL WITH BUS TN TO NIJMEGEN ARRIVING LATE PM 15 JUL 
06  

3.C.(12) NM 2006 - 18 - 21 JUL 06  

3.C.(13) MOVE TO HARSKAMP - 22 JUL 06  

3.C.(14) REST AND RECOVERY - 23 JUL 06  

3.C.(15) CONTINGENT RETURNS TO CANADA - 24 JUL 06  

3.D. PA POLICY. PA STANCE FOR THIS OP IS PROACTIVE  

3.E. PASSPORTS. ALL JTF NIJMEGEN 2006 PERSONNEL WILL REQUIRE A PASSPORT. THOSE PERSONNEL NOT 
IN POSSESSION OF EITHER A GREEN (SPECIAL) OR BLUE PASSPORT ARE TO APPLY FOR A GREEN 
PASSPORT THROUGH DTM PASSPORTS AT THE EARLIEST OPPORTUNITY. APPLICATIONS MUST BE 
ACCOMPANIED BY PHOTOS AND COMPLETED CFAO 20-1 ANNEX B  

3.F.(1) TRAINING. THE MINIMUM TRAINING STANDARD FOR EACH TEAM MEMBER IS:  

3.F.(1)(A) 500 KM MARCHING WITH THEIR TEAM  

3.F.(1)(B) TWO 40 KM MARCHES CONDUCTED ON CONSECUTIVE DAYS WITH THEIR TEAM 
4.	SERVICE SUPPORT  

4.A. THE FOLLOWING AUGMENTATION IS REQUIRED:  

4.A.(1) DRIVERS - THREE MCPL/CPL/PTE DRIVERS FOR 9 PASSENGER VANS WITH STANDARD TRANSMISSION  

4.A.(2) DRIVER - ONE MCPL/CPL DRIVER FOR 7 TON TRUCK WITH STANDARD TRANSMISSION AND AIR BRAKES  

4.A.(3) COOKS - 1 X MCPL, 2 X CPL/PTE  

4.A.(4) ONE SGT/MCPL CONTINGENT QUARTERMASTER (MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE 9 PASSENGER VAN 
STANDARD TRANSMISSION)  

4.A.(5) ONE SGT CANTEEN MANAGER  

4.A.(6) TWO CPL/PTE GENERAL DUTY PERS  

4.B. INTERESTED PERSONNEL SHOULD SUBMIT THEIR REQUEST TO VOLUNTEER VIA THE CHAIN OF 
COMMAND. REQUESTS SHOULD BE SUBMITTED TO OP NIJMEGEN POC (MAJ J.F. STOREY J1 RES CFJHQ 613-
541-5010 EXTN 4349 OR EMAIL) NLT 01 MAY 06. EVERY ATTEMPT WILL BE MADE TO OBTAIN MAX ASSISTANCE 
FROM UK AND NL CONTINGENTS AS IN THE PAST. ADDITIONAL SUPPORT TO BE PROVIDED FROM CFSU(E) AS 
RESOURCES PERMIT 
5.	COMMAND AND SIGNALS  

5.A. COMMAND AND CONTROL. BGEN R.R.ROMSES, CANADIAN DEFENCE LIAISON STAFF (LONDON) IS 
APPOINTED COMMANDER JTF NIJMEGEN 2006. CEFCOM WILL ISSUE TERMS OF REFERENCE FOR COMD JTF 
NIJMEGEN NLT 1 JUN 06. PRIOR TO AND DURING DEPLOYMENT COMD JTF NIJMEGEN WILL REPORT TO THE 
COMD CEFCOM  

5.B. CF PERS PARTICIPATING IN OP NIJMEGEN 2006 WILL TOCA TO COMD JTF NIJMEGEN 2006 FOR THE 
DURATION OF NM 2006 FROM APOE TO THE NETHERLANDS AND RETURN TO APOD  

5.C. COMD JTF NIJMEGEN 2006 IS AUTHORIZED TO RELEASE ALL SUBSEQUENT OP NIJMEGEN 2006 
MESSAGES ON MY BEHALF  

5.D. POC  

5.D.(1) MAJ NOWAK, INTERNATIONAL PLANS 2-1, STRATEGIC JOINT STAFF, 613-996-1440  

5.D.(2) MAJ TASCHEREAU, J3 PLANS 7, CEFCOM,(613)944-8257  

5.D.(3) BGEN R.R. ROMSES, COMD JTF NIJMEGEN, CDLS(L), TEL: 44 20 7248 6400 OR CELL: 44 07770 348 045  

5.D.(4) LCOL L.G. DEZIEL, D/COMD, CHIEF INFORMATION OFFICER, DGAEPM, CSN 990-9761 OR COMM 613-990-
9761  

5.D.(5) MAJ J.F. STOREY, OIC SP, J1 RES CFJHQ, CSN 271-4349 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 4349  

5.D.(6) CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, LO, SO COMD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316  

5.D.(7) CAPT M.F. COTTON, FIN O, CFJHQ J8 FIN, CSN 271-4361 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 4361  

5.D.(8) MAJ P.D. GILLIES, REAR PARTY, J3 CFJHQ, CSN 271-4145 OR COMM (613) 541-5010 EXT 4145  

5.D.(8)(1) SILENT HOURS, CFJHQ DUTY O, CELL (613) 540-4796, PAGER (613) 650-3690  

5.D.(8)(2) COMMISSIONAIRE, (613) 541-4135  

5.D.(9) LT K.M. ALLAN, PUBLIC AFFAIRS, CEFCOM PA,995-5297  

5.D.(10) CWO L.O. VEINOT, CONTINGENT SERGEANT-MAJOR, GP CWO, 72 COMM GP HQ, 902-427-5265  

5.D.(11) CAPT S. HARVIE, CANOSCOM MOV PLANS, 613-992-8028  

5.D.(12) CANOSCOM MOV OPS, 613-996-2601 FAX 613-992-7953, CELL 613-850-302  

5.D.(13) CANOSCOM HSS OPS, LCDR A.ARSENEAU, 613-995-4193 
[/quote]
Here you go


----------



## Jungle

First time I see a CANFORGEN with smilies... Now that's a change for the better !!!  ;D


----------



## Big Foot

lol Jungle, I just noticed that, too. I guess they're subconsciously telling us to be happy soldiers


----------



## BKells

They wanted names in by 10 mar? God, that's excessively early.


----------



## Torlyn

Not really...  The Victoria crew has been doing doing 10k rucks 4 times a week.  I guess they want ample time for training.

T


----------



## cbt arms sub tech

Anyone know if LFWA will be placing a team from the reserve units....

Cheers


----------



## big bad john

http://www.stripesonline.com/article.asp?article=38750&section=104

Deaths prompt end to Four Days Marches in Netherlands 
U.S. military participants healthy, but intense heat claims 2 others 

By Matt Millham, Stars and Stripes
European edition, Thursday, July 20, 2006



Michael Abrams / S&S 
Members of the 66th Military Intelligence Group from Darmstadt, Germany, march through the Dutch country-side in a previous International Four Days March of Nijmegen. This year’s edition was cancelled after the first day of marching due to the heat.


The International Four Days Marches event in Nijmegen, Netherlands, was canceled after one day following the heat-related deaths of two marchers on Tuesday.

It was the first time the event has been canceled for anything other than a world war.

“With great regret we have decided last night to cancel the 90th Four Days Marches,” Wim Jansen, chairman of the organization that runs the marches, wrote in a letter posted Wednesday on the event’s Web site.

The names of the two dead marchers have not been released. A press release from the public affairs office at the U.S. Army base in Schinnen, Netherlands, said all U.S. personnel taking part in the march were accounted for, and that none were seriously ill or injured. About 300 U.S. personnel were participating in the event, which began as a military training exercise in 1909.

Of 19 U.S. military teams that competed, seven completed the first day’s march in the required time, said Laurri Garcia, a spokesman for U.S. Army Garrison Schinnen. Only three of those teams finished the day without having a team member drop out.

“Because the temperatures rose steeply in the second half of the afternoon, hundreds of people became sick,” Jansen wrote, referring to Tuesday’s march. Weather forecasts called for the heat wave to continue, prompting organizers to pull the plug on the event after one day on the trail.

Both marchers and spectators were struck by heat-related illness as the temperature climbed to 95 degrees Fahrenheit by Tuesday afternoon. Media reports from the Netherlands reported 30 people were admitted to the hospital, one in critical condition.

Roughly 44,000 people showed up on Tuesday to walk one of three routes, the longest of which snaked for 31 miles through scenic Dutch towns.

Of those who started, 1,012 failed to complete the first leg of the four-day event, which was about average for the first day, said Andre Sonnéville, a spokesman for the march.

Jansen said the heat had imposed a strain on medical services, which organizers feared would be unable to guarantee the safety of walkers if the marches continued.

Organizers removed markers showing the route marchers would have followed during second day of the event and urged disappointed participants not to continue walking.

“If something happens, people will always point to you as the bad guys, and that’s not something we wanted in any case,” said Sonnéville.

The march is one of the biggest events in Netherlands, and this year drew a crowd of more than a million to the city of Nijmegen, which has a resident population of about 160,000. Most of the visitors showed up to take part in the festivities that go along with the marches. Those festivities will go on, said Sonnéville.

Two people died from the heat during the marches in 1972, but this is the first time the march has been called off since it began in 1909, with the exception of breaks during World Wars I and II, when the event paused for a total of seven years.


----------



## Haggis

From the offical march web page:

http://www.4daagse.nl/index.asp?taal=en&pagina=homepagina&interactivepage=


----------



## MOOXE

Wow. I went last year and completed it, there was no hot weather like that. Being in Texas right now on leave I can understand how hot 95f is... its over 100 here every day. The cold water tap is always luke warm. Anyways, its to bad its cancelled. I wonder what the troops are doing with all the extra time now?


----------



## Cansoldier

RIP FRANKIE!


----------



## 54/102 CEF

Ref the cancellation - thats probably for the best. 

I was there in 1995 - the last day was a furnace. Our 11 man team would go through a 2 litre bottle of water every 18 mins. I was lugging 6 x 2 litres bottles for the team, doing bike doc bandaid duty - and keeping ahead of them all the way. Last 6 miles both tires went pop - rather than ditch the bike now I had a dead bike and still had to keep the water relay going. That`s a good tasking for a can do perspon. Lots of teams were dropping like flies.

For the military in the heat - it is probably do-able - even if we didn`t sleep at all the night before the first day - because we just had to have 1 more. With wall to wall civvies - carrying Orangina bottles of water only, it could easily get out of hand x 30,000 plus civvies - many civvies and military running on beer fumes from the night before.

Next year in Nijmegan!


----------



## NavComm

The dnd website says we sent 220 members to this year's march.  My condolences to the family and friends of the two who passed away attempting the march.


----------



## Pieman

Could someone post the CANFORGEN for the Nijmegen March in 2008? (or the one from 2007 if it is not out yet)


----------



## navymich

Pieman said:
			
		

> Could someone post the CANFORGEN for the Nijmegen March in 2008? (or the one from 2007 if it is not out yet)



This is 2007's.  It was DTG for Jan, so the 2008 one should be out in the New Year.




CANFORGEN 014/07 CEFCOM 036/07 301413Z JAN 07
OP NIJMEGEN 2007 - CEFCOM OP O 02801/07
UNCLASSIFIED

REF: CDS DIRECTIVE 019/06 2214Z FEB 06 

SITUATION 

1.A. THE NIJMEGEN INTERNATIONAL FOUR-DAY MARCH IS HELD ANNUALLY IN THE NETHERLANDS. THIS RIGOROUS AND PRESTIGIOUS EVENT DRAWS APPROX 45,000 MARCHERS FROM 50 COUNTRIES AND IS WITNESSED BY OVER 1 MILLION SPECTATORS. CANADA HAS PARTICIPATED SINCE 1952 

1.B. MILITARY MEMBERS COMPLETE THE FOUR-DAY 160-KM (4 X 40-KM) MARCH IN CADPAT CARRYING A MINIMUM RUCKSACK LOAD OF 10-KG 

1.C. THE 91ST NIJMEGEN MARCHES WILL BE HELD 17 - 20 JUL 07. IAW CDS DIRECTION AT REF, CF PARTICIPATION WILL BE AT A LEVEL APPROPRIATE TO RECOGNIZING THE SPECIAL RELATIONSHIP THAT HAS EXISTED BETWEEN CANADA AND THE NETHERLANDS SINCE THE SECOND WORLD WAR 

1.D. CF PARTICIPATION WILL BE UNDER THE DIRECTION OF CEFCOM 

1.E. THE THEME OF PARTICIPATION IS NATIONAL REPRESENTATION. PARTICIPANTS ARE TO REPRESENT THE BREADTH OF THE CF INCL REPS OF ALL RANKS, TRADES, ENVIRONMENTS AND PROVINCES. TEAMS ARE TO BE LARGELY COMPOSED OF FIRST-TIME PARTICIPANTS. IDEALLY, A TEAM SHOULD INCLUDE A MAXIMUM OF TWO PREVIOUS PARTICIPANTS TO PROVIDE FIRST HAND KNOWLEDGE OF THE CONDUCT AND DEMANDS OF THE EVENT. WHILE MARCH TRG WILL DETERMINE THE SUITABILITY OF VOLUNTEERS FOR THE EVENT, NATIONAL REPRESENTATION WILL BE THE OVERRIDING CRITERIA FOR FINAL TEAM SELECTION. COMDS AND GROUP PRINCIPALS ARE TO ENSURE THEIR TEAM(S) COMPOSITION REFLECT THESE DIVERSITIES 


MISSION. THE CF WILL PARTICIPATE IN THE NIJMEGEN MARCHES (NM)2007 


EXECUTION 

3.A. CONCEPT OF OPS 

3.A.(1) CDN PARTICIPATION IN THE NM WILL BE PLANNED AND ORGANIZED AS A CF TRG ACTIVITY UNDER THE NAME QUOTE OPERATION JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 UNQUOTE. JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 WILL CONSIST OF APPROXIMATELY 220 REGULAR AND PRIMARY RESERVE FORCE PERSONNEL ORGANIZED INTO 15 TEAMS OF 11 PERSONNEL EACH, A LIMITED NUMBER OF INDEPENDENT MARCHERS AND A SMALL SUPPORT STAFF. THE CONTINGENT MAY BE AUGMENTED BY REPRESENTATIVE MARCHERS FROM THE RCMP, MP S, SENATORS, HCOL/CAPT(N), LEGION, ETC SUBJECT TO AVAILABILITY OF AIRLIFT AND FUNDING 

3.A.(2) THIS ACTIVITY IS TO BE CONDUCTED IN A MANNER SIMILAR TO ALL CDN MIL OPS. COMDS SHALL ENSURE TEAMS HAVE MET THE TRAINING STANDARD AND ARE OPERATIONALLY READY TO DEPLOY. TEAMS SHALL TRAIN AT THEIR OWN EXPENSE. CENTRAL FUNDING WILL BE PROVIDED FOR THE TRANSPORT OF JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 FROM THE RESPECTIVE CDN AIRPORT OF EMBARKATION (APOE) AND RETURN TO THE CF AIRPORT OF DEBARKATION (APOD). THIS WILL INCLUDE COSTS FOR MARCHER REGISTRATION, RATIONS AND QUARTERS. IT IS EXPECTED THAT A MAXIMUM OF ELEVEN DAYS WILL BE REQUIRED AS FOL 

3.A.(2)(A) TRAVEL TO NETHERLANDS ONE DAY 

3.A.(2)(B) ORGANIZATION, ADMINISTRATION AND ACCLIMATIZATION TWO DAYS 

3.A.(2)(C) MARCH (OPENING CEREMONIES PLUS FOUR DAYS MARCH) FIVE DAYS 

3.A.(2)(D) REST (MEDICAL RECOVERIES, REST AND RECUPERATION INCLUDES A MOVE FROM NIJMEGEN TO HARSKAMP) TWO DAYS 

3.A.(2)(E) RETURN TRAVEL TO CANADA ONE DAY 

3.A.(3) THE MINIMUM TRAINING STANDARD FOR EACH TEAM MEMBER IS 

3.A.(3)(A) 500 KM MARCHING AS A TEAM 

3.A.(3)(B) TWO 40 KM MARCHES CONDUCTED ON CONSECUTIVE DAYS AS A TEAM 

3.B. TASKS. RECOGNIZING THE CURRENT HIGH TEMPO OF ACTIVITY WITHIN THE CF, IT IS EMPHASIZED THAT THE ALLOCATIONS OF TEAMS AS DETAILED BELOW ARE DEPENDANT ON THE AVAILABILITY OF PERSONNEL. TENTATIVE ALLOCATIONS ARE BASED ON A BALANCE BETWEEN HISTORICAL PARTICIPATION AND CURRENT COMPONENT COMMAND (CC) STRENGTH 

3.B.(1) CMS 

3.B.(1)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS THREE TEAMS 

3.B.(1)(B) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC. NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO JTF OP NIJMEGEN 2007 POC (CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, LO, SO COMD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316) BY 15 FEB 07 

3.B.(1)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(2) CLS 

3.B.(2)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS FOUR TEAMS 

3.B.(2)(B) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC. NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO JTF OP NIJMEGEN 2007 POC (CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, LO, SO COMD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316) BY 15 FEB 07 

3.B.(2)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(3) CAS 

3.B.(3)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS FOUR TEAMS 

3.B.(3)(B) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC. NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO JTF OP NIJMEGEN 2007 POC (CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, LO, SO COMD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316) BY 15 FEB 07 

3.B.(3)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(3)(D) PROVIDE CF AIRLIFT (CC-150 PREFERRED) FOR 190 PERS FROM CANADIAN APOE (S) TO THE NETHERLANDS AND RETURN TO APOD (S) 
_removed dates and locations on airlift_
3.B.(4) CHIEF MILITARY PERSONNEL (CMP) 

3.B.(4)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS ONE TEAM 

3.B.(4)(B) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC. NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO JTF OP NIJMEGEN 2007 POC (CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, LO, SO COMD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316) BY 15 FEB 07 

3.B.(4)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAM IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(5) CANOSCOM 

3.B.(5)(A) COORD STRAT AIRLIFT OF PERS FROM APOE TO APOD WITH 1CAD AND CEFCOM 

3.B.(5)(B) CONDUCT MED RECCE/LIAISON WITH CFSU(E)/HNS. QUERIES TO JTF OP NIJMEGEN 2007 POC (CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, LO, SO COMD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316) OR EMAIL 

3.B.(5)(C) PRODUCE MED ESTIMATE AND MED PLAN FOR OP 

3.B.(5)(D) PROVIDE ROLE 1 HSS TO JTF NIJMEGEN AND COORD PROVISION OF ROLE 2 AND 3 HSS THROUGH HNS 

3.B.(6) ADM(IM) 

3.B.(6)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS ONE TEAM 

3.B.(6)(B) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC. NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO JTF OP NIJMEGEN 2007 POC (CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, LO, SO COMD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316) BY 15 FEB 07 

3.B.(6)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAM IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(7) NATIONAL CAPITAL REGION (NCR) 

3.B.(7)(A) INITIAL ALLOCATION IS ONE TEAM 

3.B.(7)(B) TEAM TO CONSIST OF PERSONNEL FROM THE NCR 

3.B.(7)(C) APPOINT AN NDHQ POC (TEAM LEADER NAME). NAME TO BE FORWARDED TO JTF OP NIJMEGEN 2007 POC (CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, LO, SO COMD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316) BY 15 FEB 07 

3.B.(7)(D) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TEAM IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(8 ) COMD JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 

3.B.(8 )(A) ALLOCATED ONE TEAM 

3.B.(8 )(B) TEAM WILL BE ASSIGNED PENDING APPLICATIONS MADE IAW PARA 

3.B.(9) BELOW 

3.B.(8 )(C) COMD JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 WILL PROVIDE ADVICE TO COMD CEFCOM ON THIS MATTER 

3.B.(9) ANY CF UNIT MAY APPLY TO FORM A TEAM SUBJECT TO SPACE AVAILABILITY ON THE ASSIGNED CF AIRLIFT. APPLICATIONS SHALL BE SUBMITTED THROUGH THE CHAIN OF COMMAND TO JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 CONTINGENT COMMANDER BGEN ROMSES, CDLS LONDON UK //COMD// BY 01 MAR 07. UNIT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRAINING RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD. CRITERIA FOR SELECTION ARE 

3.B.(9)(A) NUMBER OF FIRST TIME PARTICIPANTS 

3.B.(9)(B) TIME LAPSED SINCE LAST PARTICIPATION 

3.B.(9)(C) SPECIAL EVENT, E.G. SIGNIFICANT ANNIVERSARY OF UNIT 

3.B.(9)(D) ANY OTHER AS DETERMINED BY COMD JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 

3.B.(10) CA NMR SHAPE 

3.B.(10)(A) PROVIDE LOGISTICAL SUPPORT (TRANSPORT, LAUNDRY, AND COMMS) 

3.B.(11) VCDS 

3.B.(11)(A) (REF EMAIL FROM CFSU(OTTAWA) DATED 8 NOV 06) CFSU(O) HAS AGREED TO 

3.B.(11)(A)(I) ARRANGE TN FOR AND FUND THE NCR (NDHQ) REPRESENTATIVE TEAM FOR OP NIJMEGEN PERSONNEL TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD 

3.C. FOR PLANNING PURPOSES, MILESTONES ARE AS FOLLOWS: 

3.C.(1) 15 FEB 07: COMDS/GROUP PRINCIPALS TO NOMINATE NDHQ POC 

3.C.(2) 01 MAR 07: APPLICATION DEADLINE FOR TEAM NOMINATIONS 

3.C.(3) NLT 15 MAR 07: COMDS/GROUP PRINCIPALS TO ADVISE COMD JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 OF ABILITY TO MEET TEAM ALLOC OR PROVIDE ADDITIONAL TEAMS 

3.C.(4) 30 MAR 07: COMD JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 ANNOUNCES TEAM ALLOCATIONS 

3.C.(5) 02 APR 07: APPROX START OF TRG PERIOD 

3.C.(6) 15 JUN 07: TEAM OPRED DECLARATIONS TO COMD JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 

3.C.(7) 09 JUL 07: ADV PARTY TRAVEL TO NL 

3.C.(8 ) 13 JUL 07: JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 TRAVEL TO NL (ARR AM 14 JUL 07). A SPONSOR HAS PROPOSED FUNDING A VISIT TO VIMY RIDGE BY THE CONTINGENT. SHOULD THIS MATERIALIZE, THIS VISIT WOULD OCCUR ON ARR BY BUS TN TO NIJMEGEN ARR LATE PM 14 JUL 07 

3.C.(9) 17 - 20 JUL 07: NM 2007 

3.C.(10) 21 JUL 07: MOVE TO HARSKAMP 

3.C.(11) 22 JUL 07: REST AND RECOVERY 

3.C.(12) 23 JUL 07: CONTINGENT RETURNS TO CANADA 

3.D. PA POLICY. PA STANCE FOR THIS OP IS PROACTIVE 

3.E. PASSPORTS. ALL JTF NIJMEGEN 2007 PERSONNEL WILL REQUIRE A PASSPORT. PERSONNEL NOT IN POSSESSION OF EITHER A GREEN (SPECIAL) OR BLUE PASSPORT ARE TO APPLY FOR A GREEN PASSPORT THROUGH DTM PASSPORTS AT THE EARLIEST OPPORTUNITY. APPLICATIONS MUST BE ACCOMPANIED BY PHOTOS AND COMPLETED CFAO 20-1 ANNEX B 


SERVICE SUPPORT. A LIMITED NUMBER OF SP PERS WILL PROVIDE NEC ADM, LOG, MED AND PUBLIC AFFAIRS SUPPORT. 

4.A. DRIVERS - THREE MCPL/CPL/PTE DRIVERS QUAL TO OPERATE 9 PAX VANS WITH STANDARD TRANSMISSION 

4.B. DRIVER - ONE MCPL/CPL DRIVER QUAL TO OPERATE A 3 TON TRUCK WITH STANDARD TRANSMISSION AND AIR BRAKES 

4.C. COOKS - 1 X MCPL, 4 X CPL/PTE 

4.D. ONE SGT/MCPL CONTINGENT QUARTERMASTER (MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE 9 PASSENGER VAN STANDARD TRANSMISSION) 

4.E. ONE SGT DATABASE MANAGER 

4.F. ONE SGT CANTEEN MANAGER 

4.G. TWO CPL/PTE GENERAL DUTY PERS 

4.H. INTERESTED PERSONNEL SHOULD SUBMIT THEIR REQUEST TO VOLUNTEER VIA THE CHAIN OF COMMAND. REQUESTS SHOULD BE SUBMITTED TO OP NIJMEGEN POC (CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, LO, SO COMD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316) NLT 01 MAY 07. EVERY ATTEMPT WILL BE MADE TO OBTAIN MAX ASSISTANCE FROM UK AND NL CONTINGENTS AS IN THE PAST. ADDITIONAL SUPPORT TO BE PROVIDED FROM CFSU(E) AS RESOURCES PERMIT


----------



## Rheostatic

Are there regional groups that train for this before the nomination period? Or does training begin only after the nominations have been made?


----------



## navymich

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Are there regional groups that train for this before the nomination period? Or does training begin only after the nominations have been made?



IIRC, different areas/bases/regions are given a certain number of positions that they can fill.  They then send out their own tasking/request message for volunteers.  Depending on how many volunteer will determine how the training and nomination is run.  For example, CFB Esquimalt typically has a large number of people who initially turn out.  Everyone begins training and there are certain criteria that must be met (ex. can't miss x number of days or you're gone).  And the team is built from there.


----------



## GUNS

Do the Canadian military still carry weapons during the NM?


----------



## George Wallace

GUNS said:
			
		

> Do the Canadian military still carry weapons during the NM?



No


----------



## GUNS

*No* - to the point but a sufficient reply to my enquiry.

Carrying weapons during NM was an honor bestowed only upon the CF. 

Is there a explanation as to why this is not being done now?


----------



## Rheostatic

I'm looking for info on OP NIJMEGEN and the 2009 Nijmegen marches. (More info here for those who aren't familiar with the event). It's something I've been meaning to try for years. I've expressed my interest to my chain, but I'm not sure what to do next.

Do I need to have a team to join, or will the local POC assign me to one? If anyone has a contact for a team in the NCR, please let me know. Also, if you have any first-hand experience with the process, share it here.

Yes, there have been threads on this in the past, but at best the advice there amounts to "request it through your chain of command". I've also read up on CANFORGEN 025/09  and the Vierdaagse website  to get as much info as I can.

Link to the OP NIJMEGEN site: http://cefcom.kingston.mil.ca/nijmegen/index_e.asp

Thanks in advance.

Oh, and even if you don't have the answers I'm looking for, feel free to share some old Nijmegen stories


----------



## [RICE]

While in my 5th year as a cadet, our squadron had arranged a team and raised funds for us to go. I made the team, and so began the busiest three and a half months of my life. We had practices Saturday, Sunday and Wednesdays (the other days I was either working or going for driver's Ed. after school). Over the course of 3 months, we walked about 1000km total. I we were all ready to go, that was until I got tendonitis. It hurt a little at first, but I just thought it to be something minor. So Saturday, we went on our normal 40km walk. I have a rather high pain tolerance, but after 35 km, I could go no more. The slight limp I had to lessen the pain on my foot caused two large blisters, each covering my heel. 
I reluctantly gave up my position on the team, after all that walking I was left essentially empty handed minus the unique experiences one acquires during 7 hours of walking (apparently the normal time to finish was 7.5 - 8 hours, but our C.O. was quite eager to show up the Reg. Force guys).

This however was the year it was cancelled, 2006. The heat was so intense, there were 3 casualties and over 300 hospitalization of heat related sicknesses (IIRC). Even though my team only walked one day, I still wished I could have gone.


----------



## daftandbarmy

[RICE] said:
			
		

> While in my 5th year as a cadet, our squadron had arranged a team and raised funds for us to go. I made the team, and so began the busiest three and a half months of my life. We had practices Saturday, Sunday and Wednesdays (the other days I was either working or going for driver's Ed. after school). Over the course of 3 months, we walked about 1000km total. I we were all ready to go, that was until I got tendonitis. It hurt a little at first, but I just thought it to be something minor. So Saturday, we went on our normal 40km walk. I have a rather high pain tolerance, but after 35 km, I could go no more. The slight limp I had to lessen the pain on my foot caused two large blisters, each covering my heel.
> I reluctantly gave up my position on the team, after all that walking I was left essentially empty handed minus the unique experiences one acquires during 7 hours of walking (apparently the normal time to finish was 7.5 - 8 hours, but our C.O. was quite eager to show up the Reg. Force guys).
> 
> This however was the year it was cancelled, 2006. The heat was so intense, there were 3 casualties and over 300 hospitalization of heat related sicknesses (IIRC). Even though my team only walked one day, I still wished I could have gone.



OK, I'm going to go wayyyy out on a limb here and suggest that if anyone your age can say they've walked over 1000kms in 3 months as part of a team in pursuit of a worthy goal, whether or not they made it to the 'big event', then that's a significant lifetime achievement. Well done.


----------



## [RICE]

Thanks


----------



## Biathloneil

17 Wing News: http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/17w-17e/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=7954

I sincerely hope you get there. PowerOn.

(Rice) Excellent Job, You'll use those skills learned every day of your life.

-Neil


----------



## Rheostatic

17 Wing news said:
			
		

> So far over 20 members of the Wing have applied to endure the gruelling training but with cut-off for applicants not until April 14th, anyone interested can still join.


From this it sounds like there was some kind of call for applications over at 14 Wing. Not being on a base, I'm sort of out of the loop.


----------



## cbt arms sub tech

Are reservists eligible to submit there names forward to the team?


----------



## George Wallace

cbt arms sub tech said:
			
		

> Are reservists eligible to submit there names forward to the team?



Reservists have been on previous teams.


----------



## Rheostatic

I know that reservists can participate. I don't know how they get their names to the team.

By the way, in the OP I asked for info on the NCR team, but if anyone has info on a Kingston team, that might be helpful as well.


----------



## cbt arms sub tech

Thank you, will follow up with the C of C...Should be an interesting call....


----------



## George Wallace

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> I know that reservists can participate. I don't know how they get their names to the team.
> 
> By the way, in the OP I asked for info on the NCR team, but if anyone has info on a Kingston team, that might be helpful as well.



Usually there is a "mass" emailing that goes out announcing the formation of the NCR Team.  Haven't seen one yet for this year.


----------



## cbt arms sub tech

If 17 Wing is training, does the air force have the info, an the lfwa cbg's don't have the info passed down the chain as of yet, with everyone getting ready for the combined cbg ex in suffield?

Just a thought, any advice via PM would be appreciated George.


----------



## Rheostatic

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Usually there is a "mass" emailing that goes out announcing the formation of the NCR Team.  Haven't seen one yet for this year.


Really? I don't recall ever receiving anything like that in the past. Believe me, that would have caught my eye.


----------



## NCRCrow

Just a quick question:

I am posted to a ship and always sailing and do not have the time to train on a team. I would like to go as a independent marcher during my annual leave. 

My parents met on this March in 1969 as my Dad was posted in Soest (Fort Chambly) and my Mom is from Eindhoven. (typical Canadian soldier, eh)

I would like to end my career doing this task. Any insight on independent marchers?


----------



## Rheostatic

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Any insight on independent marchers?


Looks like you can register here: http://www.4daagse.nl/index.php/en.html


----------



## Roundelay

Hey - This is my first post, on the forum. I've been a reserve engineer for about 3 years now. 

Recently, my Trg WO brought up the possibility of doing the Neimagen (sp?) march this summer. I was wondering if any of you would be able to give me some information on it, other than the standard 40km / day x 4 days I've been hearing. Is there work up? What kind? When is the march? Things of that nature?

Thanks, everyone, I look forward to using this board regularly

Chimo!


----------



## Rheostatic

Roundelay said:
			
		

> I was wondering if any of you would be able to give me some information on it, other than the standard 40km / day x 4 days I've been hearing. Is there work up? What kind? When is the march? Things of that nature?


 Check the links in the OP, there is lots of info on the nature of the work-up training and the march schedule.


----------



## Capt.Eskritt

Can someone please post the canforgen for OP Nijmegen 2009


----------



## opie_cic

Funny seeing you here  ;D

Anyway, I did some looking around, I'm thinking you can only get those if you have access to DWAN...  but apparently the one you're looking for is CANFORGEN 025/09.

You might already know that, but hopefully not, and I can appear useful.


----------



## dangerboy

Here you go, hope this helps you out.

CANFORGEN 025/09 CEFCOM 043 061258Z FEB 09
OP NIJMEGEN 2009 - CEFCOM OP O 02801/09
UNCLASSIFIED


REF: CDS DIRECTIVE CANFORGEN 019/06 032215Z FEB 06 



SITUATION 

1.A. CONDUCTED ANNUALLY IN THE NETHERLANDS (NL), THE NIJMEGEN INTERNATIONAL FOUR-DAY MARCH (NM) IS A RIGOROUS AND PRESTIGIOUS EVENT THAT DRAWS APPROX 45,000 MARCHERS FROM 50 COUNTRIES AND IS WITNESSED BY OVER 1 MILLION SPECTATORS. CANADA HAS PARTICIPATED IN THIS EVENT SINCE 1952 

1.B. THE 93RD NM WILL BE HELD 21-24 JUL 09. IAW REF, CF PARTICIPATION WILL BE AT A LEVEL APPROPRIATE TO RECOGNIZING THE SPECIAL RELATIONSHIP THAT HAS EXISTED BETWEEN CA AND THE NL SINCE THE SECOND WORLD WAR 

1.C. CF PARTICIPATION WILL BE UNDER THE DIRECTION OF CEFCOM 

1.D. SINCE THE THEME OF PARTICIPATION IS NATL REP, THE SELECTION OF PARTICIPANTS SHALL AIM TO REP THE BREADTH OF THE CF TO INCL ALL RANKS, TRADES, ENVIRONMENTS AND PROVINCES. TMS ARE TO BE COMPOSED OF A MAJORITY OF FIRST-TIME PARTICIPANTS BUT MAY INCL A MAX OF TWO PREVIOUS PARTICIPANTS IN ORDER TO PROVIDE NEWCOMERS FIRST HAND KNOWLEDGE OF THE CONDUCT AND PHYSICAL DEMANDS OF THE NM. WHILE TRG WILL DETERMINE THE SUITABILITY OF INDIVIDUALS FOR THE EVENT, NATL REP WILL REMAIN THE OVERRIDING CRITERIA FOR FINAL TM SELECTION. COMDS AND GP PRINCIPALS ARE TO ENSURE TM COMPOSITION REFLECTS THESE CRITERIA 

1.E. MIL PARTICIPANTS ARE REQR TO COMPLETE THE FOUR-DAY 160-KM (4 X 40-KM) MARCH WEARING CADPAT WHILE CARRYING A MIN RUCKSACK LOAD OF 10 KG 


MSN. PROVIDE CF REPRESENTATION IN THE NM 2009 


EXECUTION 

3.A. CONOP 

3.A.(1) CDN PARTICIPATION IN THE NM WILL BE PLANNED AND ORGANIZED AS A CF TRG ACTIVITY UNDER THE NAME QUOTE OP JTF NIJMEGEN 2009 (JTF-N 2009)UNQUOTE. JTF-N 2009 WILL CONSIST OF APPROX 220 REG AND PRI RES FORCE PERS ORGANIZED INTO 15 TMS OF 11 PERS EACH, A LTD NUMBER OF INDEPENDENT MARCHERS, AND A SMALL SP STAFF. THE CONTINGENT MAY BE AUGMENTED BY MARCHERS FROM THE RCMP, MP S, SENATORS, HCOL/CAPT (N), LEGION, ETC SUBJ TO APPROVAL AND TO THE AVAL OF AIRLIFT AND FUNDING 

3.A.(2) JTF-N 2009 WILL BE CONDUCTED IN A MANNER SIMILAR TO ALL CDN MIL OPS. COMD S SHALL ENSURE THEIR TMS HAVE ACHIEVED THE REQUISITE TRG STANDARDS AND ARE OP READY TO DEPL. TMS SHALL TRAIN AT UNIT EXPENSE. CENTRAL FUNDING WILL BE PROVIDED FOR THE TN OF JTF-N 2009 FROM THE RESPECTIVE CDN AIRPORT OF EMBARKATION (APOE) AND RTN TO THE CF AIRPORT OF DEBARKATION (APOD). CENTRAL FUNDING WILL ALSO COVER COSTS FOR MARCHER REGISTRATION AND R AND Q. IT IS EXPECTED THAT A MAX OF ELEVEN DAYS WILL BE REQR FOR THE CONDUCT OF THE NM AS FOL 

3.A.(2)(A) TRAVEL TO NL - ONE DAY 

3.A.(2)(B) ORG, ADMIN AND ACCLIMATIZATION - TWO DAYS 

3.A.(2)(C) MARCH (OPENING CEREMONIES PLUS FOUR DAYS MARCH) - FIVE DAYS 

3.A.(2)(D) REST (MED RECOVERIES, R AND R INCL MOVE FROM NIJMEGEN TO CAMP HARSKAMP) - TWO DAYS 

3.A.(2)(E) RTN TRAVEL TO CA - ONE DAY 

3.A.(3) THE MIN TRG STANDARD FOR EACH TM MBR WILL BE 

3.A.(3)(A) 500 KM MARCHING AS A TM AND 

3.A.(3)(B) TWO 40 KM MARCHES CONDUCTED ON CONSECUTIVE DAYS AS A TM 

3.B. TASKS. RECOGNIZING THE CURRENT HIGH TEMPO OF ACTIVITY WITHIN THE CF, IT IS EMPHASIZED THAT THE ALLOC OF TMS AS DETAILED BELOW IS DEPENDANT ON THE AVAL OF PERS. TENTATIVE ALLOCS ARE BASED ON A BALANCE OF HISTORICAL PARTICIPATION AND CURRENT COMPONENT COMD STRENGTH 

3.B.(1) CMS 

3.B.(1)(A) INITIAL ALLOC IS THREE TMS 

3.B.(1)(B) NDHQ POC. LCDR J.F.A. BOISJOLI, DMPOR, 3-4, CSN 945-0660, COMM 613-945-0660 

3.B.(1)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(1)(D) SPONSORING UNIT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD 

3.B.(2) CLS 

3.B.(2)(A) INITIAL ALLOC IS FOUR TMS 

3.B.(2)(B) NDHQ POC. CAPT J.P.J.D. ROBERGE, DLFR/G3 , CSN 945-0468, COMM 613-945-0468 

3.B.(2)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(2)(D) SPONSORING UNIT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD 

3.B.(3) CAS 

3.B.(3)(A) INITIAL ALLOC IS THREE TMS 

3.B.(3)(B) NDHQ POC. CAPT E.J. WRIGHT, D AIR PERS STRAT, CSN 955-4905, COMM 613-955-4905 

3.B.(3)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(3)(D) SPONSORING UNIT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD 

3.B.(3)(E) PROVIDE CF AIRLIFT (CC-150 PREFERRED) FOR 190 PERS FROM CDN APOE (S) TO THE NL AND RTN TO CDN APOD (S) 

3.B.(3)(F) THE FOL PRELIM AIRLIFT PLAN IS PROVIDED FOR PLANNING PURPOSES ONLY (READ IN FOUR COLUMNS - ETA/LOC/ETD/ REMARKS): 

3.B.(3)(F)(I) TBC 17 JUL/VICTORIA/TBC 17 JUL/EMBARK 45 PAX 

3.B.(3)(F)(II) TBC 17 JUL/EDMONTON/TBC 17 JUL/EMBARK 15 PAX 

3.B.(3)(F)(III) TBC 17 JUL/WINNIPEG/TBC 17 JUL/EMBARK 15 PAX 

3.B.(3)(F)(IV) TBC 17 JUL/TRENTON/TBC 17 JUL/EMBARK 85 PAX 

3.B.(3)(F)(V) TBC 17 JUL/GREENWOOD/TBC 17 JUL/EMBARK 30 PAX 

3.B.(3)(F)(VI) TBC 18 JUL/EINDHOVEN, NL/TBC 18 JUL/DISEMBARK 190 PAX 

3.B.(3)(F)(VII) TBC 27 JUL /EINDHOVEN/TBC 27 JUL/EMBARK 190 PAX 

3.B.(3)(F)(VIII) TBC 27 JUL/GREENWOOD/TBC 27 JUL/DISEMBARK 30 PAX 

3.B.(3)(F)(IX) TBC 27 JUL/TRENTON/TBC 27 JUL/DISEMBARK 85 PAX 

3.B.(3)(F)(X) TBC 27 JUL/WINNIPEG/TBC 27 JUL/DISEMBARK 15 PAX 

3.B.(3)(F)(XI) TBC 27 JUL/EDMONTON/TBC 27 JUL/DISEMBARK 15 PAX 

3.B.(3)(F)(XII) TBC 27 JUL/VICTORIA/TBC 27 JUL/DISEMBARK 45 PAX 

3.B.(4) CMP 

3.B.(4)(A) INITIAL ALLOC IS THREE TMS. THIS INCL THE ALLOC TO CF H SVC GP OF THE COMD JTF-N SPARE TM 

3.B.(4)(B) NDHQ POC. WO R.E. WOOD, D MIL PERS STAFF, CSN 943-8495, COMM 613-943-8495 

3.B.(4)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(4)(D) SPONSORING UNIT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD 

3.B.(5) CANOSCOM 

3.B.(5)(A) COORD STRAT AIRLIFT OF PERS FROM APOE TO APOD WITH 1CAD AND CEFCOM 

3.B.(5)(B) CONDUCT MED LN WITH CFSU(E)/HNS. QUERIES TO JTF-N 2009 POC (CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, OC SP, COORD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316 OR EMAIL 

3.B.(5)(C) PRODUCE MED PLAN TO SP OP 

3.B.(5)(D) PROVIDE ROLE 1 HSS TO JTF-N AND COORD PROVISION OF ROLE 2 AND 3 HSS THROUGH HNS 

3.B.(6) ADM(IM) 

3.B.(6)(A) INITIAL ALLOC IS ONE TM 

3.B.(6)(B) NDHQ POC. MWO J.J.M. ST-LOUIS, J6 CCO, CSN 995-9258, COMM 613-995-9258 

3.B.(6)(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TM IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(6)(D) SPONSORING UNIT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD 

3.B.(7) NATL CAPITAL REGION (NCR) 

3.B.(7)(A) INITIAL ALLOC IS ONE TM 

3.B.(7)(B) TM TO CONSIST OF PERS FROM THE NCR 

3.B.(7)(C) NCR POC ,TM LDR, MAJ M. LAROCHE, PMO ACP-ORM, CSN 997-9104, COMM 613-997-9104 

3.B.(7)(D) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TM IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES 

3.B.(7)(E) SPONSORING UNIT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD 

3.B.(8) COMD JTF-N 2009 

3.B.(8)(A) ALLOC ONE TM 

3.B.(8)(B) TM ASSIGNED TO CMP/CF H SVC GP 

3.B.(8)(C) COMD JTF-N 2009 WILL PROVIDE ADVICE TO COMD CEFCOM ON TM ALLOCS AND OTHER OP NIJMEGEN MATTERS AS APPROPRIATE 

3.B.(9) ANY CF UNIT MAY APPLY TO FORM A TM SUBJ TO SPACE AVAL ON THE ASSIGNED CF AIRLIFT. APPLICATIONS SHALL BE SUBMITTED THROUGH THE CHAIN OF COMMAND TO COMD JTF-N 2009, BGEN M. MCQUILLAN, COS, ADM(MAT), BY 07 MAR 09. UNIT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD. CRITERIA FOR SELECTION ARE: 

3.B.(9)(A) NUMBER OF FIRST TIME PARTICIPANTS 

3.B.(9)(B) TIME LAPSED SINCE LAST PARTICIPATION 

3.B.(9)(C) SPECIAL EVENT, E.G. SIGNIFICANT ANNIVERSARY OF UNIT 

3.B.(9)(D) OTHER FACTORS AS DETERMINED BY COMD JTF-N 2009 

3.B.(10) CA NMR SHAPE 

3.B.(10)(A) PROVIDE LOG SP (TN, LAUNDRY AND COMMS) 

3.B.(11) VCDS 

3.B.(11)(A) FUND THE NCR TM TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD 

3.C. FOR PLANNING PURPOSES, MILESTONES ARE AS FOL: 

3.C.(1) 16 FEB 09: COMDS/GROUP PRINCIPALS TO NOMINATE NDHQ POC 

3.C.(2) 06 MAR 09: APPLICATION DEADLINE FOR TM NOMINATIONS TO EC POC 

3.C.(3) NLT 13 MAR 09: COMDS/GROUP PRINCIPALS TO ADVISE COMD JTF-N 2009 OF ABILITY TO MEET TM ALLOC OR PROVIDE ADDITIONAL TMS 

3.C.(4) 27 MAR 09: COMD JTF-N 2009 CONFIRMS TM ALLOCS 

3.C.(5) 01 APR 09: APPROX START OF TRG PD 

3.C.(6) 19 JUN 09: TM OPRED DECLARATIONS TO COMD JTF-N 2009 

3.C.(7) 13 JUL 09: ADV PARTY TRAVEL TO NL 

3.C.(8) 17 JUL 09: JTF-N 2009 TRAVEL TO NL (ARR AM 18 JUL 09) 

3.C.(9) 18 JUL 09: OCCUPY CAMP HEUMENSOORD NIJMEGEN (CAMP ADMIN) 

3.C.(10) 19 JUL 09:THE ROYAL CDN LEGION SPONSORED VISIT TO VIMY RIDGE MEMORIAL FOR ALL CONTINGENT MBRS 

3.C.(11) 20 JUL 09: CONTINGENT ADMIN 

3.C.(12) 21 - 24 JUL 09: NM 2009 

3.C.(13) 25 JUL 09: MOVE TO CAMP HARSKAMP 

3.C.(14) 26 JUL 09: R AND R 

3.C.(15) 27 JUL 09: CONTINGENT RTN TO CA 

3.D. PA STANCE. PROACTIVE 

3.E. PASSPORTS. ALL JTF-N 2009 PERS WILL REQR A PASSPORT. PERS NOT IN POSSESSION OF EITHER A GREEN (SPECIAL) OR BLUE PASSPORT ARE TO APPLY FOR A GREEN PASSPORT THROUGH DTM PASSPORTS AT THE EARLIEST OPPORTUNITY. APPLICATIONS MUST BE ACCOMPANIED BY PHOTOS AND COMPLETED CFAO 20-1 ANX B 


SVC SP. A LTD NUMBER OF SP PERS WILL PROVIDE THE NEC ADM, LOG, MED AND PA SP AS FOL 

4.A. DVRS - THREE MS/MCPL/LS/CPL/PTE DVRS QUAL TO OP 9 PAX VANS WITH STANDARD TRANSMISSION 

4.B. DVR - ONE MS/MCPL/LS/CPL DVR QUAL TO OP A 7 TON TRUCK WITH STANDARD TRANSMISSION AND AIR BRAKES 

4.C. DVR -ONE MS/MCPL/LS/CPL DVR QUAL TO OP A 5 TON TRUCK WITH STANDARD TRANSMISSION AND AIR BRAKES 

4.D. ONE PO2/SGT/MS/MCPL CONTINGENT QM (MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE 9 PAX VAN STANDARD TRANSMISSION) 

4.E. ONE PO2/SGT DATABASE MGR 

4.F. ONE PO2/SGT NPF MGR AND 

4.G. TWO LS/CPL/PTE GD PERS 

4.H. INTERESTED PERS SHOULD SUBMIT REQS TO PARTICIPATE VIA THEIR CHAIN OF COMMAND. REQ SHOULD BE SUBM TO JTF-N POC (CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, OC SP, COORD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316 NLT 15 MAY 09. EVERY ATTEMPT WILL BE MADE TO OBTAIN MAX ASSISTANCE FROM UK AND NL CONTINGENTS AS IN THE PAST. ADDITIONAL SP TO BE PROVIDED FROM CFSU(E) AS RESOURCES PERMIT 


COMD AND SIGS 

5.A. C2. BGEN M.E. MC QUILLAN, D/COS ADM (MAT) IS APPOINTED COMD JTF- N 2009. CEFCOM WILL ISSUE TOR FOR COMD JTF-N NLT 05 JUN 09 

5.B. COMD JTF-N 2009 WILL EX OPCOM OF ALL CF PARTICIPANTS FROM THEIR DEP FROM THE APOE IN CA THRU TO THEIR RTN TO THE APOD IN CA AT THE TERMINATION OF THE OP. CF PARTICIPANTS WILL THEN REVERT TO OPCOM OF THEIR PARENT UNITS FOR THEIR RTN FLTS TO HOME BASES 

5.C. COMD JTF-N 2009 IS AUTH TO RELEASE ALL SUBSEQUENT OP NIJMEGEN 2009 MSGS ON BEHALF OF COMD CEFCOM 

5.D. ONCE DEPL TO NL, COMD JTF-N 2009 WILL PROVIDE DAILY SITREPS TO COMD CEFCOM VIA CEFCOM CCC 

5.E. COMD JTF-N 2009 WILL PROVIDE AN AAR TO COMD CEFCOM NLT 31 AUG 09 

5.F. POC 

5.F.(1) MAJ C.S SINES, SJS PLANS EXPED 3, CSN 613-992-4732 

5.F.(2) MAJ TASCHEREAU, CEFCOM, J35 PLANS INTEGRATION 3, 613-944-8257 

5.F.(3) BGEN M.E. MC QUILLAN, COMD JTF-N, D/COS ADM (MAT), CSN 943-1442, OR COMM 613-943-1442 

5.F.(4) MAJ T.A. NORRIS, D/COMD, EA DGHS/COMD, CSN 945-6827 OR COMM 613-945-6827 

5.F.(5) CAPT R.A. DOUTHWAITE, OC SP, COORD CFJHQ, CSN 271-8316 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 8316 

5.F.(6) CAPT R. EBSARY, FIN O, CFJHQ J8, CSN 271-4361 OR COMM 613-541-5010 EXT 4361 

5.F.(7) CWO K.P. JONES, JTF-N RSM, 1 ASG RSM, CSN 526-4224 OR COMM 780-973-4011 EXT 4224 

5.F.(8) CF JHQ OPS HOTLINE, J3 CFJHQ, COMM 613-541-4733, CSN 271-4145 5.F.(8)(1) SILENT HRS, CFJHQ DUTY O, CELL 613-540-4796, PAGER 613- 650-3690 

5.F.(8)(2) CF JHQ COMMISSIONAIRE, 613-541-4135 

5.F.(9) LT K.J. GUILLENA, CEFCOM PAO, CSN 613-995-5291 

5.F.(10) CAPT D. ADAMS, CANOSCOM MOVE PLANS 5, CSN 613-944-8855 

5.F.(11) MS. J. THIBAULT, CMP, 613-992-0424


----------



## Rheostatic

To follow up, I had to put the march on the back burner until next year, due to some other training obligations. I never did find a contact for the NCR team though, so please PM me if anyone has that info, and hopefully I can pursue this next year.

(And to those heading over next month, feel free to take over this thread with your stories. Good luck!)


----------



## leroi

The family of Major Michelle Mendes supports RMC 2009 team's Nijmegen walk and honours the memory of their daughter ... 

Mendes Foundation Supports RMC Team

http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1658274

WICKLOW -- The farm where Major Michelle Mendes grew up was crowded with friends, neighbours and family members Monday night to host a group of students from her alma mater.

The visitors, a 15-member Royal Military College team training for next week's Nijmegen walk, were easy to spot in their fatigues. Their being able to participate in what is also known as the Walk of the World in Holland is at least partly due to support from the Major Michelle Mendes Memorial Foundation.

Mendes's parents Ron and Dianne Knight had decided this is just the kind of thing they would like to see supported by the foundation set up in their daughter's honour. The team chose to do Monday's daily training in the Grafton area, so they could stop by and say thanks.

So many RMC cadets felt a connection with Mendes, and this particular group was royally welcomed at the farm with an old-fashioned potluck barbecue -- complete with a cake decorated with plastic soldiers, camouflage icing and a picture of combat boots.

Those boots, along with the regulation fatigues, are required by military participants in the annual event, and each must carry a minimum of 10 kg. in his or her backpack over the 40 kilometres.

The 15-person RMC team is aged 19 to 22, roughly half men and half women. One member has done it before, said team leader Navy Lt. Peter Boucher (who has not).

The walk began in 1909 as a way to encourage physical fitness among the country's schoolchildren, Boucher explained. Since the Second World War and the liberation of Holland, it has taken on a more patriotic and historic significance.

"It's an incredible, emotional activity," agreed Royal Military Colleges Club of Canada Foundation Inc. executive vice-president Glenn MacDonald.

"It's something to go and watch and see the emotions by the Dutch folks because of what Canada did, liberating Holland. They really have a special place in their hearts for Canada, especially the older folks, and they have passed it on." 

Organizers literally set up a base for participants, with tents, washrooms, kitchens and all.

The British forces will welcome their Canadian counterparts at their complete field kitchens, providing lunch, refreshments and medical attention every 10 to 12 kilometres.

It's especially fun for the spectators, Boucher added, with tents and festival attractions set up all along the way.

The RMC team started training in March, including daily sessions since classes let out in mid-May. A typical day sees them average five kilometres an hour, with a half-hour for lunch and a rest stop every 10 kilometres or so.

While civilians can wear whatever they want, can opt for shorter courses and may choose not to carry weights, Boucher pointed out, military personnel don't get those choices.

Another challenge Air Force Lt. Col. Rod McDonald pointed out is that, when training as a single team on an open road, walkers can find their own rhythm and pace. In the crowd that walks in Nijmegen, "it's like being in a traffic jam."

Still, though he's not accompanying the team this time, he counts his own Nijmegen walk as a crowning moment.

"In 35 years in the military, you can count the highlights on one hand. This was definitely one of them," McDonald remarked.

The team leaves July 17, marches July 21 to 23, and returns July 27, which leaves a couple of days to take in some of the culture of Europe.

"Something like that is the chance of a lifetime," Dianne Knight remarked to Boucher.

Mendes had heard about it from friends and always intended to do it -- as soon as she could devote the time for the extensive training required.

Knight said they were delighted to sponsor the team, given her daughter's deep attachment to the school. During her years there, she met life-long friends who would become a second family.

"This represents everything she believed in so much. She was so much into leadership, so much into fitness and so much into teamwork. All those things were so very important to her, and this certainly represents them all," she summed up.

Knight says the foundation will support the walk every year. A young female member of this year's team has designed a crest acknowledging their support of Operation Nijmegen, and it will become part of their uniform.

And speaking of continuing support, Knight is already making plans to accompany next year's RMC team too.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

News Release
Left, left, left, right, left … Canadian Forces contingent departs for 93rd Nijmegen Marches
CEFCOM NR 09.016 - July 17, 2009

OTTAWA - A 270-strong Canadian Forces (CF) contingent left Canada today to take part in the 93rd  Internationale Vierdaagse Afstandmarsen Nijmegen [International Four-Day Marches Nijmegen], a prestigious long-distance marching event in the Netherlands. Canadian military teams have marched at Nijmegen every year since 1952.

Between July 21 and July 24, the Canadian Forces marchers will cover 160 km through the Dutch countryside and cities, each carrying a pack weighing at least 10 kg. They are supported through their journey by a medical and logistics staff and accompanied this year by the 35‑member Royal Canadian Artillery Band from the Edmonton garrison.

“The Nijmegen Marches is a great example of Dutch-Canadian friendship and co-operation,” said the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway. “Canadian Forces participation in this event highlights Canada’s close connection to the Netherlands.  This can be seen in the collaboration of Canadian and Dutch soldiers, sailors, airmen and airwomen working to bring freedom, democracy, human rights and the rule of law to Afghanistan.  I salute all those taking part in this year's Marches.”

Led by Major-General Mark McQuillan, the contingent deploying on Operation NIJMEGEN 2009 represents the entire Canadian Forces, comprising Regular and Reserve Force members of all ranks and occupations from across the country.

“Nijmegen is a test of physical fitness and stamina; however, it also helps build morale, camaraderie, and develops core military values, such as leadership and teamwork,” said Major-General McQuillan. “Canada will be well represented by members of the CF contingent, who have been training for months to successfully complete the four days of marching.” 

This year’s teams come from: 

•Land Force Atlantic Area (two teams from Gagetown and Moncton, N.B.)
•Land Force Quebec Area (one team from Valcartier, Que.)
•Land Force Central Area (two teams from Petawawa, Ont.)
•8 Wing Trenton, Ont.
•12 Wing Shearwater, N.S.
•17 Wing Winnipeg, Man.
•14 Wing Greenwood, N.S.
•19 Wing Comox, B.C.
•Royal Military College of Canada, Kingston, Ont.
•National Capital Region
•Canadian Forces Health Services Group (two teams)
•Assistant Deputy Minister (Information Management), Ottawa, Ont.
•294 Air Cadet Squadron, Chatham, Ont. 
–30–

Notes for news and assignment editors:
Media agencies can request interviews with Canadian Forces personnel in Nijmegen by contacting the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811 or 613-996-2353.

B-roll and imagery of the Nijmegen Marches will be posted on the Combat Camera website at www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca 

Imagery and stories of the Nijmegen Marches will be posted on the CEFCOM Website at http://www.cefcom-comfec.forces.gc.ca

For further information, visit the official website of the International Four Days Marches Nijmegen at http://www.4daagse.nl/index.php/en.html


----------



## Dsaroop

Hey,

Does anyone know where to find the CANFORGEN for 2010 Nijmegen on the DWAN?  I haven't been able to find it and any pointers would be great.


----------



## PMedMoe

And you asked this question before, only a couple of days ago.

You probably can't find a CANFORGEN because there isn't one yet.  Surprising, as last year it was out in Feb.


----------



## Dsaroop

The reason I asked it twice was because i got no answers from the first time, if you saw it why didn't you answer?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Nominations for OP NIJMEGEN 2010 are currently being fielded ask via your CoC for more information.


----------



## aesop081

DSoup said:
			
		

> if you saw it why didn't you answer?



I'm pretty sure that she doent owe you an answer....or anything for that matter.


----------



## Dsaroop

I'm sorry if I came across as "entitled" to an answer, I was just trying to find out why I was being rebuked when I obviously didn't get an answer those few days ago.


----------



## PMedMoe

DSoup said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if I came across as "entitled" to an answer, I was just trying to find out why I was being rebuked when I obviously didn't get an answer those few days ago.


It's not a "rebuke".  Multiple posts on the same subject is frowned upon here.  I didn't answer the first time because I was too lazy to go and look at the CANFORGENs to see if one had been released.  Guess I was bored the second time.


----------



## George Wallace

This is an internet forum, not a Twitter site, nor a text messaging site.  If you don't get an answer immediately, it is probably due to the fact that no one who is on the site at the time knows the answer to your question.  If you really want the answer in a hurry, ask at work through your CoC.


----------



## PMedMoe

Just received it via email, but it's not on the CANFORGEN site yet:

SUBJ: JTF NIJMEGEN 2010
REF: CDS DIRECTIVE CANFORGEN 019/06 032215Z FEB 06
1. SITUATION
A. THE INTERNATIONAL FOUR-DAY NIJMEGEN MARCHES (NM), WHICH IS CONDUCTED ANNUALLY IN THE NETHERLANDS (NL), IS A RIGOROUS AND PRESTIGIOUS EVENT THAT DRAWS APPROX 45,000 MARCHERS FROM 50 COUNTRIES, WITH OVER ONE MILLION SPECTATORS. CANADA (CA) HAS PARTICIPATED IN THIS EVENT SINCE 1952
B. THE 94TH NM WILL BE HELD 20-23 JUL 10. IAW REF, CF PARTICIPATION WILL BE AT A LEVEL APPROPRIATE TO RECOGNIZING THE SPECIAL RELATIONSHIP THAT HAS EXISTED BETWEEN CA AND THE NL SINCE THE SECOND WORLD WAR. THIS YEAR S MARCHES WILL BE PARTICULARLY SIGNIFICANT BECAUSE THEY WILL MARK THE 65TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE LIBERATION OF THE NETHERLANDS. ADDITIONALLY, CANADIAN MARCHING TEAMS (TMS) WILL ALSO MARK THE 100TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE NAVY, THE 150TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE QUEEN S OWN RIFLES, AND THE FIRST PARTICIPATION OF A CANADIAN TEAM 
(TM) FROM NORAD, WHICH WILL INCLUDE US FORCES
C. CF PARTICIPATION WILL BE UNDER THE DIRECTION OF CMP
D. THE INTENT IS TO ENSURE THAT THE CANADIAN CONTINGENT FULLY REPRESENTS CANADA AND THE CF. THEREFORE, THE SELECTION OF PARTICIPANTS SHALL AIM TO REPRESENT THE BREADTH OF THE CF, SO AS TO INCLUDE ALL RANKS, TRADES, ENVIRONMENTS AND PROVINCIAL/TERRITORIAL BACKGROUNDS. TMS ARE TO BE COMPOSED OF A MAJORITY OF FIRST-TIME PARTICIPANTS, BUT THEY MAY INCLUDE A MAX OF TWO PREVIOUS PARTICIPANTS WHO WILL PROVIDE NEWCOMERS WITH FIRST-HAND KNOWLEDGE OF THE CONDUCT AND PHYSICAL DEMANDS OF THE NM. TRG WILL DETERMINE THE SUITABILITY OF INDIVIDUALS FOR THE EVENT, BUT NATL REPRESENTATION WILL REMAIN A CRITICAL FACTOR IN FINAL TM SELECTION. COMDS AND GP PRINCIPALS ARE TO ENSURE THAT TM COMPOSITION REFLECTS THESE CRITERIA
E. MIL PARTICIPANTS ARE REQUIRED TO COMPLETE THE FOUR-DAY 160-KM (4 X 40-KM) MARCH WEARING CADPAT WHILE CARRYING A MIN RUCKSACK LOAD OF 10 KG
2. MISSION. PROVIDE CF REPRESENTATION IN THE NM 2010
3. EXECUTION
A. CONOP
(1) CDN PARTICIPATION IN THE NM WILL BE PLANNED AND ORGANIZED AS A CF TRG ACTIVITY UNDER THE NAME QUOTE JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 UNQUOTE. JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 WILL CONSIST OF APPROX 220 REG AND PRES FORCE PERS ORGANIZED INTO 15 TMS OF 11 PERS EACH, A LIMITED NUMBER OF INDEPENDENT MARCHERS, AND A SMALL SP STAFF. THE CONTINGENT MAY BE AUGMENTED BY MARCHERS FROM THE ROYAL CANADIAN MOUNTED POLICE AND THE ROYAL CANADIAN LEGION, AS WELL AS BY MPS, SENATORS, HCOL/CAPT (N) AND SO FORTH, SUBJ TO APPROVAL AND TO THE AVAILABILITY OF AIRLIFT 
AND FUNDING
(2) JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 WILL BE CONDUCTED IN A MANNER SIMILAR TO ALL CDN MIL OPS. COMDS SHALL ENSURE THEIR TMS HAVE MET THE REQUISITE TRG STANDARDS AND ARE OP READY TO DEPL. TMS SHALL TRAIN AT UNIT EXPENSE. CENTRAL FUNDING WILL BE PROVIDED FOR THE TN OF JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 FROM THE RESPECTIVE CDN AIRPORT OF EMBARKATION (APOE) AND RTN TO THE CF AIRPORT OF DEBARKATION (APOD). CENTRAL FUNDING WILL ALSO COVER COSTS FOR MARCHER REGISTRATION AND R AND Q. IT IS EXPECTED THAT A MAX OF ELEVEN DAYS WILL BE REQUIRED FOR THE CONDUCT OF THE NM AS FOLS:
(A) TRAVEL TO NL - ONE DAY
(B) ORG, ADMIN AND ACCLIMATIZATION - TWO DAYS
(C) MARCH (OPENING CEREMONIES PLUS FOUR DAYS MARCH) - FIVE DAYS
(D) REST (MED RECOVERY, R AND R INCLUDE MOVE FROM NIJMEGEN TO CAMP HARSKAMP) - TWO DAYS
(E) RTN TRAVEL TO CA - ONE DAY
(3) THE MIN TRG STANDARD FOR EACH TM MBR WILL BE
(A) 500 KM OF MARCHING AS A TM AND
(B) TWO 40-KM MARCHES CONDUCTED ON CONSECUTIVE DAYS AS A TM
B. TASKS. RECOGNIZING THE CURRENT HIGH TEMPO OF ACTIVITY WITHIN THE CF, IT IS EMPHASIZED THAT THE ALLOC OF TMS AS DETAILED BELOW IS DEPENDENT ON THE AVAILABILITY OF PERS. TENTATIVE ALLOCS ARE MADE ON THE BASIS OF A BALANCE OF HISTORICAL PARTICIPATION AND CURRENT COMPONENT COMD STRENGTH
(1) CMS
(A) INITIAL ALLOC IS ONE TM
(B) NDHQ POC. LCDR J.F.A. BOISJOLI, DMTE, 2-2, CSN 992-2967, COMM 613-992-2967
(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES
(D) SPONSORING UNIT IS TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG-RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD
(2) CLS
(A) INITIAL ALLOC IS SIX TMS
(B) NDHQ POC. MAJ J.P.J.D. ROBERGE, DLFR/G3, CSN 945-0468, COMM 613-945-0468
(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TMS IAW THE ABOVE GUIDELINES
(D) SPONSORING UNIT IS TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG-RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD
(3) CAS
(A) INITIAL ALLOC IS FOUR TMS
(B) NDHQ POC. MR. T. STRIDE, DG AIR PERS MGT 2-2, CSN 944-5844, COMM 613-944-4905
(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES
(D) SPONSORING UNIT IS TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG-RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD
(E) PROVIDE CF AIRLIFT (CC-150 PREFERRED) FOR 190 PERS FROM CDN APOE 
(S) TO THE NL AND RTN TO CDN APOD (S)
(F) THE FOL PRELIM AIRLIFT PLAN IS PROVIDED FOR PLANNING PURPOSES ONLY (READ IN FOUR COLUMNS - ETA/LOC/ETD/ REMARKS):
(I) TBC 16 JUL/EDMONTON/TBC 16 JUL/EMBARK 30 PAX
(II) TBC 16 JUL/COLORADO SPRINGS/TBC 16 JUL/EMBARK 15 PAX
(III) TBC 16 JUL/WINNIPEG/TBC 16 JUL/EMBARK 30 PAX
(IV) TBC 16 JUL/TRENTON/TBC 16 JUL/EMBARK 85 PAX
(V) TBC 16 JUL/HALIFAX/TBC 16 JUL/EMBARK 30 PAX
(VI) TBC 17 JUL/EINDHOVEN, NL/TBC 17 JUL/DISEMBARK 190 PAX
(VII) TBC 26 JUL /EINDHOVEN/TBC 26 JUL/EMBARK 190 PAX
(VIII) TBC 26 JUL/HALIFAX/TBC 26 JUL/DISEMBARK 30 PAX
(IX) TBC 26 JUL/TRENTON/TBC 26 JUL/DISEMBARK 70 PAX
(X) TBC 26 JUL/WINNIPEG/TBC 26 JUL/DISEMBARK 30 PAX
(XI) TBC 26 JUL/COLORADO SPRINGS/TBC 26 JUL/DISEMBARK 15 PAX
(XII) TBC 26 JUL/EDMONTON/TBC 26 JUL/DISEMBARK 30 PAX
(4) CMP
(A) INITIAL ALLOC IS TWO TMS
(B) CMP POC. WO G. DOUCETTE, D MIL PERS STAFF, CSN 943-8495, COMM 613-943-8495
(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TMS IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES
(D) SPONSORING UNIT IS TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG-RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD
(5) CANOSCOM
(A) COORD STRAT AIRLIFT OF PERS FROM APOE TO APOD WITH 1 CDN AIR DIV AND CEFCOM
(B) CONDUCT OF MED LN WITH CFSU(E)/HNS. QUERIES TO JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 POC (LCDR A ZEZZA, PLANS O, PSP, CSN 992-7707 OR COMM 613-992-7707)
(C) PRODUCE MED PLAN TO SUPPORT JTF-NIJMEGEN
(D) PROVIDE ROLE 1 HSS TO JTF-NIJMEGEN AND COORD PROVISION OF ROLE 2 AND 3 HSS THROUGH HNS
(6) NATL CAPITAL REGION (NCR)
(A) INITIAL ALLOC IS TWO TMS
(B) NDHQ POC. MWO J.J.M. ST-LOUIS, J6 CCO, CSN 995-9258, COMM 613-995-9258
(C) TRAIN AND SELECT THE TM IAW ABOVE GUIDELINES
(D) SPONSORING UNIT IS TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG-RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD
(7) COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010
(A) COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 WILL PROVIDE ADVICE TO CMP ON TM ALLOCS AND OTHER JTF-NIJMEGEN MATTERS AS APPROPRIATE
(8) ANY CF UNIT MAY APPLY TO FORM A TM SUBJ TO SPACE AVAILABILITY ON THE ASSIGNED CF AIRLIFT. APPLICATIONS SHALL BE SUBMITTED THROUGH THE CHAIN OF COMMAND TO COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010, BGEN J.C. MADOWER, DGMC, BY 05 APR 10. UNIT IS TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL TRG-RELATED EXPENSES, TN AND TD TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD. CRITERIA FOR SELECTION ARE:
(A) NUMBER OF FIRST-TIME PARTICIPANTS
(B) TIME LAPSED SINCE LAST PARTICIPATION
(C) SPECIAL EVENT, E.G. SIGNIFICANT ANNIVERSARY OF UNIT
(D) OTHER FACTORS AS DETERMINED BY COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010
(9) CA NMR SHAPE
(A) PROVIDE LOG SP (TN, LAUNDRY AND COMMS)
(10) VCDS
(A) FUND THE NCR TM TO/FM CDN APOE AND APOD
C. FOR PLANNING PURPOSES, MILESTONES ARE AS FOLS:
(1) 05 APR 10: APPLICATION DEADLINE FOR TM NOMINATIONS TO EC POC
(2) NLT 08 APR 10: COMDS/GROUP PRINCIPALS TO ADVISE COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 OF ABILITY TO MEET TM ALLOC OR PROVIDE ADDITIONAL TMS
(3) 12 APR 10: COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 CONFIRMS TM ALLOCS
(4) 01 APR 10: APPROX START OF TRG PD
(5) 18 JUN 10: TM OPRED DECLARATIONS TO COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010
(6) 12 JUL 10: ADV PARTY TRAVEL TO NL
(7) 16 JUL 10: JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 TRAVEL TO NL (ARR AM 17 JUL 10)
(8) 17 JUL 10: OCCUPY CAMP HEUMENSOORD NIJMEGEN (CAMP ADMIN)
(9) 18 JUL 10: THE ROYAL CDN LEGION SPONSORED VISIT TO VIMY RIDGE 
MEMORIAL FOR ALL CONTINGENT MBRS
(10) 19 JUL 10: CONTINGENT ADMIN
(11) 20 - 23 JUL 10: NM 2010
(12) 24 JUL 10: MOVE TO CAMP HARSKAMP
(13) 25 JUL 10: R AND R
(14) 26 JUL 10: CONTINGENT RTN TO CA
D. PA STANCE. PROACTIVE
E. PASSPORTS. ALL JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 PERS WILL REQUIRE A PASSPORT. PERS NOT IN POSSESSION OF EITHER A GREEN (SPECIAL) OR A BLUE PASSPORT ARE TO APPLY FOR A GREEN PASSPORT THROUGH DTM PASSPORTS AT THE EARLIEST OPPORTUNITY. APPLICATIONS MUST BE ACCOMPANIED BY PHOTOS AND COMPLETED CFAO 20-1 ANX B
4. BGEN J.C. MADOWER, DGMC, IS APPOINTED COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010
A. COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 WILL EX OPCOM OF ALL CF PARTICIPANTS FROM THEIR DEP FROM THE APOE IN CA THROUGH TO THEIR RTN TO THE APOD IN CA AT THE TERMINATION OF THE OP. CF PARTICIPANTS WILL THEN REVERT TO OPCOM OF THEIR PARENT UNITS FOR THEIR RTN FLTS TO HOME BASES
B. COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 IS AUTHORIZED TO RELEASE ALL SUBSEQUENT JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 MSGS ON BEHALF OF COMD CMP
C. COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN 2010 WILL PROVIDE AN AAR TO COMD CMP NLT 31 AUG 10 5. POC
A. BGEN J.C. MADOWER, COMD JTF-NIJMEGEN, DGMC, CSN 992-6273, OR COMM 
613-992-6273
B. MAJ T.A. NORRIS, D/COMD, MGR CFDEC, COMM 613-945-6600 EXT 3577
C. LCDR A. ZEZZA, PLANS O, DGPFSS, CSN 992-7707 OR COMM 613-992-7707
D. CWO K.P. JONES, JTF-NIJMEGEN RSM, 1 ASG RSM, CSN 526-4224 OR COMM 
780-973-4011 EXT 4224

I didn't add the link associated with this because it's broken.   :

I think a "Thank you" is in order.   ;D


----------



## Dsaroop

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## PMedMoe

DSoup said:
			
		

> Thank you, much appreciated.


You're welcome.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Okay, I know it has been over a month but the day after the last post here, MARLANT started their Nijmegen training and here we are 6 weeks later and this overweight, 47 year old FOOL is still in it! I had to take a breather last week (Dr's orders) but today's was great. For the younger in the crowd reading this, my father was with the Hasty Ps through Holland (after the Italian campaign) from Feb '45 on and I have been wanting to do this for him (Now in his memory) since I joined 28 years ago - Don't do like I did - It is REALLY hard!!-Do it when you are younger...and in better shape...and more agile..and don't have a bladder the size of a bean pod!
Best of luck to any others out there - MARLANT Team is being selected 31 May (after 2 back-to-back 40 km + days!)
I'll let all know how it goes!


----------



## Rheostatic

Good luck, and keep us posted (it's great motivation for next year's hopefuls).


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Unfortunately, I had to pack it in Friday 22 km into a 35 km march as my right arch and left knee finally had enough! With the 2 back to back 40+km marches coming this Thursday and Friday, I knew that continuing would only lead to some permanent damage. The Team leader even had me marching alongside John Stanton from The Running Room (In town for the Bluenose Marathon) as incentive but when you can't walk any more, it is time.
Kind of a bummer but as they say, "There is always next year. I did however have my heart set on this as this is the 65 anniversary of the liberation of Holland.
Good Luck to all those out there still in it across the country. I will be following the progress as well as the actual trip to The Netherlands in July.


----------



## The Bread Guy

CF Media Advisory - highlights mine:


> Media are invited to a photo opportunity with the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, and Laurie Hawn, Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister of National Defence, as they train with Canadian Forces (CF) members in preparation for the 94th annual International Four Days Marches Nijmegen.
> 
> The Nijmegen marches is a prestigious long-distance marching event in the Netherlands that Canadian military contingents have participated in since 1952. Between July 20th and July 23rd, CF marchers will cover 160 km through the Dutch countryside, each carrying a pack weighing at least 10 kg. The event is not only a test of physical fitness and stamina, but also helps develop leadership skills and camaraderie amongst the Canadian Forces, and other participating nations. *Both Minister MacKay and Mr. Hawn will be participating in the Nijmegen march of this year.*
> 
> When: 13 July, 2010 at 7:30am
> 
> Where: Confederation Park, Ottawa, Ontario.
> 
> What: Photo opportunity with the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, and Laurie Hawn, Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister of National Defence, marching a 6km walk with CF members along the Rideau Canal. All members, including the Minister will be wearing standard combat clothing and carrying a military backpack weighing at least 10 kg.
> 
> -30-


----------



## captloadie

For everyone coming over this year for the march, be prepared for some uncharacteristically hot temperatures. The last two weeks have seen temperatures consistently in the 30-35 range with not much cooling in the evening. Hopefully though this will change for the week of the march.

Best og luck everyone.


----------



## cbt arms sub tech

If anyone in the know could provide any updates on the Nijmegen March 2011....In particular will LFWA be putting together a team to go over....I get the just of the idea & history, just looking for any info thats about to come down the pipe.

Memo's have gone through the C of C, awaiting responses?


----------



## brandon_

Nothing Official has came down to my unit yet, but the LT did ask us if anyone would be interested before the stand-down.


----------



## Canadian Signaler

Glad to hear this tradition is still alive and well!!!!!


----------



## Fdtrucker

OP Nijmegan CANFORGEN should be coming out Feb/Mar 2011 timeframe.  Normally the LFC send 4 teams over. This does not include anyone who is picked up by other teams who are short team members. Each Area is normally given one team, which could be based on RegF or PRes CMBG/CBG members filling the team positions. Any questions about training or completing the march PM me as I have a 7 on my NM medal.


----------



## DiRT

CANFORGEN 241/10 CMP 107/10 022005Z DEC 10 - NIJMEGEN 2011

More info at:

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/nij-nim/index-eng.asp


See you there.


----------



## Shakedown22

Just a little piece of advice for all you folks hoping to get on the Nijmegen March:  Make sure your CoC is well informed of your training schedule, and also try and have someone fighting for you as much as possible to get all your training days in.   The people from my unit (myself included) on the team for 2010 got switched to the reserve list because my unit (may it be forever cursed to the darkest depths of hell) would task us out or put us on parades.  That caused us to miss too much training and to get taken off the team and put on the reserve list, which resulted in us not going.

As for LFWA putting together a team, I know that last years team captain for LWFA & 1 CMBG had intended to put together a team again for this year.  And the training is tons of fun, last year we conducted our training ruckmarches mostly in the river valley, such an awesome area.   Especially good for two-legged scenery running down the paths once you get around the U of A area heh.  

Just remember to let your CoC know as early as possible and that they stay informed and as supportive of your training schedule as possible.

Good luck to all those hoping to go over next July!


----------



## Stetson and Spurs

RCMP member in 'J' Division NB reaching out to CF members at CFB Gagetown for some suggestions guidance on this march. Too late to get it rolling for this year but am looking to send a half troop for 2012. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Sigs Pig

I have asked for six years if I could participate and this year my Unit seemed to try...
Now the CANFORGEN for the march this year states that no Cl A! I have never seen this before and am wondering why? I am willing to do the workup on my own dime.

ME


----------



## acen

I believe the no class A reservist stipulation was in place when I did it in 2009 as well, but we worked around it. Training was done on my own time during the week, and I would join in with the team on the weekend, in accordance with a training plan that I submitted to both the Nijmegen team captain and my CoC. Another stipulation was that it could not interfere with my normal training at the unit. I walked the 4kms to work in the morning because that's what I always did, then the 25k or so for training after work. Rinse, wash, repeat, except for thursdays, where I had garrison training with the unit. With the complete loss of what I had left for a social life, a 3 year relationship down the drain, and numerous other "life" factors that got in the way at the time, I have to say doing the Vierdaagse was the most rewarding experience of my life, and i would give it all up again to get my crown. Maybe I had a bit more attachment to it than others as my family is dutch, I remember a few people who had just gotten back from the sandbox saying that Nijmegen was the worst experience of their life. I met family members in Beers who were waiting with a sign, my grandparents were from nearby Venhorst and smuggled food into Nijmegen as members of the dutch underground. Just to walk the same streets as they did in their childhood was a surreal experience for me.  As always, YMMV.


----------



## tomahawk6

A few images.


----------



## Poacher434

Hopefully this hasn't caught you too late, the Nijmegen march is a great change of the everyday work week.

NORMALLY a CBG or a specific unit will send a team to partake in Nijmegen, when I did it the march was 40km/4 days totalling 160km... which sounds more intimidating than it really is.

If you are interested in participating you can check with your CoC or OPS to see if your unit has any positions on upcoming marches. 

If not than any body can partake in the march on their own or on their own private team, though the airfare and the incidentals can become costly.. maybe an association or foundation can help you out..

Essentially, if your unit has positions for an upcoming Nijmegen team, you will most likely be informed of it.


----------



## Infanteer

Poacher, your advice was just in time for Viddy, who has a 10 year work up program!


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Poacher, your advice was just in time for Viddy, who has a 10 year work up program!



This has to be a record for necropost.


----------

